# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  #1 hotspot in the Caribbean for crime against cruisers

## MartinS

Who would have thunk it! 

St. Martin wins the number 1 spot according to the Caribbean Safety and Security Net... Might have something to do with the number of cruisers that stop at SXM.. I am a little surprised it wasn't St. Lucia.

Grenda came in 2nd place. No surprise there.

----------


## Voosh

Always been dicey around the corners in the Carib waters. Always bring friends whenever... IMHO  :eagerness: 


Girls_with_guns_by_kristjanh.jpg

----------

